

Easy(and free) CouchDB Hosting - daleharvey
http://www.iriscouch.com/

======
chapel
This is Couchbase's (Couchone, Couchio) hosting service that has been spun
off. It has the same platform, same servers, same employees running Iris
Couch, but separate from Couchbase.

Link: <http://blog.couchbase.com/easy-couchdb-with-iris-couch>

------
gerrit
It would be nice to see some details on where this is hosted on their site, so
hosting for an accompanying app can be chosen to minimise latency. Seems to be
on EC2, but which region/zone? Are there plans to move to other EC2 regions or
even hosters?

~~~
jhs
Thanks, I'll add a FAQ about location, latency, etc. after some sleep.

It's EC2 us-east at this time although we'll probably be evaluating
alternatives soon. But moving off EC2 is a big step because so many people are
there.

~~~
gerrit
I wasn't suggesting moving _away_ from EC2, but you might consider also going
to places like rackspace, joyent or local/regional providers to offer their
customers low-latency connections

------
joshfinnie
I get an error:

    
    
        {"error":"not_found","reason":"no_db_file"}
    

when trying to sign up. Too bad, this seems very interesting!

~~~
jhs
We moved the site from the old domain. Possibly there is a bug. Feel free to
contact me, but I'll be double-checking with all the browsers again.

~~~
pan69
I'm getting a "Host not found" error. Tried refreshing for a few minutes but
nothing...

------
taken11
its not clear how long its free and what the conditions would be if you need
more or what happens if you go over the not publicly listed quota.

~~~
jhs
I will update the site then to clarify! But for now it's only a big-picture
thing pending a more detailed fee announcement.

~~~
jhs
Updated the FAQ. Thanks for the tip!

------
mark_l_watson
Is there a writeup on how to set up auth?

------
nolite
what's the quota?

